# Annie pulling 60 coal cars from HAGRS



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I hope this works. Hwere is the video I promised of my Bachmann Annie pulling 60 coal cars. It' BIG, It's Awsome, and I might need to redo it, but here it is. I just hope the links work. 

Cliff 


http://www.youtube.com/v/NuKyhtmonbY 


http://www.youtube.com/v/NuKyhtmonbY


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive, thanks for the video!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT!!!! No caboose???? 

Very impressive. Was that a stock Annie? No extra weight? What about sound?


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

No, Mike, no caboose, sorry didn't even think about that. The weight was changed from the stock B'mann to one from a Dash 9 when we put the DCS system in it. You can barely here the whistle, but yes, it doese have sound. I discovered when I pulled the cars off the layout that the first coal car weighed about 5 or 10 pounds. I was told that Ray had glued pennies in it and uses it for a track cleaning car. ( It has cleaning pads on it ) 
Thanks for the compliment. 

Cliff


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Still curious, stock "annie" or did it have a BBT drive in it? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Heres a direct link, nice job great video... 
Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Cliff 
that hudson looks pritty sweet as well/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Nick...


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! 60 cars. I only usually haul between 5 and 8. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif I do have two grades however. 

This does give me some confirmation that maybe I could run a dozen comfortably. Anything more would look out of place on my RR anyway.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By flatracker on 06/27/2008 12:18 PM
Still curious, stock "annie" or did it have a BBT drive in it? Thanks. 





BOb, yes , it is the stock drive train. The only modification to it was using a Dash 9 motor for the DCS system. ( because we needed to add a flywheel for the tac strip.) The gears on the driver axles and the worm gear are all stock Bachmann componets. It is the 5th edition drive train, the newest drive train from Bachmann, ( this a 2005 Sam's Club Christmas train). 

Cliff


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, thanks for making the link, I appreciate it. Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Cliff.  Still hard to believe it could pull all those cars.  

It's the little Annie that could. 

Raymond


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice video must be a Gazzilionaire, to afford 60 coal cars!!!! LOL The Regal


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are Bachmann Coal hoppers $25 each and come already with metal wheels and coal loads (add $5 for a pair of kadees) so they really aren't that bad. To do this with any other brand rolling stock would cost twice as much.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff...tell us more about your Dash9 motor change. I take it this an UP power mod.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Cliff!! I never would have believed that a Annie could pull 60 hoppers!  

And it looks like ya can still smoke indoors in Ks.?? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 06/28/2008 7:59 PM
Cliff...tell us more about your Dash9 motor change. I take it this an UP power mod.




Mike, we just removed the stock motor and took the worm gear off and put it on the -9 motor, Ray fabricated a flywheel for it ans installed it then added a rac strip. Then he put it in the Loco. Pretty simple. ( can't divulge to many secrets here ). 

Chuck, yes, the TRAINS can smoke inside but us humans had to be relegated to great, hot, outdoors. 

Cliff


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I hate to be a curmudgeon, but there are only 55 coal cars in that train. Counted 'em twice. Still a very impressive run! 

Neal


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By neals645 on 07/03/2008 9:19 AM
Oh, I hate to be a curmudgeon, but there are only 55 coal cars in that train. Counted 'em twice. Still a very impressive run! 

Neal



That's okay Neal, honestly, we didn't count them either. Never thught about it. But the fact that the FIRST coal car weighed more than ten of them together kinda makes up for it. It was full of pennies and used as a track cleaning car. 
Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, Neal's right. I didn't remember till I got home and counted them that I'm still short 5 cars for the set I used at the show. It was close enough and knew that even if it was 60 instead of 55 it wouldn't have mattered, it still would have pulled it so I didn't bother trying to post a correction on the post here. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray, maybe we should try it with one of my NON DCS Annies, that would prove something, wouldn't it? 
Cliff


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Any extra weight added to the Annie? Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey RJD, 

Overall I don't think so, when I converted the engine, I replaced the existing weight with a Dash-9 lead weight because of it's dimensions. It might have added a little weight, but I don't think much if it did. 


Raymond


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's neat. I have a 5.5% grade on my layout, and my annie pulls three bachmann coaches up the hill with little trouble. It's a really great running engine


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it's worth, I just got the last 5 cars in from Ridgeroadstation so the traveling set of cars (that stay in boxes) is now a complete 60 car set.  So at the next show we will get the redo and it will be a true 60 car consist, not 55.  

Sorry again for the mixup. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif 


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray, Next time, we will pull it one of my other Annies, that doesen't have DCS. Then there won't be any questions about it. And then, we will use the Mogul. 
Cliff


----------

